# Safe live plants for giant african land snails



## Wyrdsister (Dec 2, 2019)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone had a reliable list of safe plants which I could plant into my giant african land snail tank.

I'm sure that whatever it is they will end up eating it, but I don't mind too much as I can always replace it. I'm just worried about putting in something that turns out to be toxic for them. I did find one list online but I think it was based on iguana care and not snail care, so I'm not sure if it was reliable.

I have a number of spider plants in my house and I read on several sites that they were safe for snails, can anyone confirm this?

I'd love to be able to put in some live plants for them, even if it is just so they have a more interesting dining experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Spider plants.

Cress.

basil

mint - meant to help with fruit flies too.

Parsley

violas/pansies.

I think pretty much any that are edible for us.

No succulents though or oniony things.

Plus they seem to have likes and dislikes individually.


----------



## Wyrdsister (Dec 2, 2019)

Thank you! I'll see if I can find them some of those as well


----------



## volcano50026 (Nov 23, 2015)

SNAIL SAFE PLANTS - G.a.l.s.

This is a good resource I always use when buying plants for my bugs


----------



## Wyrdsister (Dec 2, 2019)

Thank you!


----------

